# Mold on bark only



## Jack99 (Aug 27, 2022)

I know nobody is probably going to be able to tell me for 100% certain here, but just figured I’d ask for see what the opinion is. I just recently got a bunch of red oak (willow oak specifically) from a neighbor whose tree fell in a storm. Lots of rain for a few days before I could get to it to cut up. But once I got it back to the house I noticed some tiny mold spots on the bark. I guess I’m just curious whether most of you would bother taking the bark on for something this small. The wood itself obviously needs seasoning so I have a while to think about it. Haven’t split it yet or anything.


----------



## DougE (Aug 27, 2022)

Looks to be lichen to me. I wouldn't much worry about it, personally, but if it bothers you either remove the bark, or take a wire brush to it to scrub it off.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 28, 2022)

It won't reach 15% moisture content for a few years anyway so leave it alone.


----------

